# how's Ryzen's compatibility on FreeBSD 10.3?



## GBear (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi. we have been using all time FreeBsd to develop..

in this time we wanna make test system with ryzen.

so i'm wondering freebsd 10.3 can use ryzen.

because we have been developing with freebsd 10.3 for all time.

so this project wanna use 10.3.


thx..


----------



## Jov (Jul 30, 2017)

I find some PRs about FreeBSD on Ryzen, most of them mentioned 11-stable:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=219399
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=221029
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=221038
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=218264


----------



## GBear (Aug 4, 2017)

Jov thx...

so it looks 10.3 can't use ryzen ..

and 11 looks simular 

T-T

We wanna make test server with threadripper


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 8, 2017)

Linux is having problems with ryzen, too.


----------



## scottro (Aug 8, 2017)

Possibly.  Slashdot also posted that, and some of the comments were interesting--some people posting, albeit anecdotal, evidence that it hasn't been the case for them.
Regardless, it seems as if AMD's biggest concern right now is Windows.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 8, 2017)

> ...I was on a call with AMD and they are now able to confirm they have reproduced the Ryzen "segmentation fault issue"


----------



## GBear (Aug 11, 2017)

where do i talk to resolve this issue that use razen(specially threadripper) on freebsd 10.3?


----------



## phoenix (Aug 12, 2017)

Ryzen has this issue, and they're working on a fix.

Neither Threadripper nor Epyc have this issue.


----------



## goshanecr (Nov 22, 2017)

Guys! I'm setup Box with Ryzen 1700 and update it to latest 11-STABLE amd64, tell me please, is any ryzen specific problems solved at this time in -stable?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 22, 2017)

IIRC, most of the Ryzen related problems were actually affecting just the early chips. There were some compiling related issues flowing in the milling list at that time, certainly would worth to take a look in the mailling lists archive.


----------

